
Bash Initialisation Files – which one will get executed? (2012) - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/BashInitialisationFiles.html?HN_20170510a
======
eddyg
Direct link to the image (which is pretty much the actual content of the
entry) since you can't just click on it to make it bigger:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/BashStartupFiles1.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/BashStartupFiles1.png)

(note the author does warn "it's incomplete, but probably a reasonable place
to start".)

------
arca_vorago
Here is another one that is useful, but it's always good when someone does the
digging and figuring out for themselves.

[http://blog.flowblok.id.au/static/images/shell-startup-
actua...](http://blog.flowblok.id.au/static/images/shell-startup-actual.png)

~~~
ColinWright
Cool.

What are the colours?

~~~
eddyg
"To read it, pick your shell, whether it's a login shell, whether it's
interactive, and follow the same colour through the diagram. When the arrows
split out to multiple files, it means that the shell will try to read each one
in turn (working left to right), and will use the first one it can read."

Original article here: [http://blog.flowblok.id.au/2013-02/shell-startup-
scripts.htm...](http://blog.flowblok.id.au/2013-02/shell-startup-scripts.html)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369934)

------
btilly
It took me too long to see the image as an image, and not as the blank space
of an ignored ad.

But..probably my problem. :-)

~~~
scblock
Not really, the layout of that page is tragically poor.

~~~
ColinWright
Interesting - works fine for me on all the platforms I've used.

Can you send me a screen shot? Thanks. I'd like to know why you call the
layout "tragically poor".

FWIW, I'm often running over very slow links, so the load time really matters
for me. That's why the page is utterly minimal, and I'm really surprised that
people are finding that it takes a long time to load.

 _Really_ surprised. That's why I'd like to know more.

~~~
scblock
It's small, scaled, and off to the right of the introductory text. It's the
primary content of the page, and yet exactly not where anyone would expect to
see primary content.

My issue isn't load time, it's that the image, which is most important, is
divorced from the text, while the comment field, which is not important,
appears as the primary content below the introduction.

It does occupy space that would often be occupied by an ad, but in another
context it occupies space that would be a sidebar or peripheral illustration
to the primary text in a textbook. Informative but not the key item.

[http://i.imgur.com/EFlBPVc.png](http://i.imgur.com/EFlBPVc.png)

~~~
ColinWright
I'm always surprised when people choose to read text in very, very long lines.
I've found that 10 to 15 words per line speeds my reading a lot. But equally,
I don't want to force that on other people, and I find it really annoying when
people have web sites that are effectively narrow columns in a wide, blank (or
filled with ads) screen.

Do you always only read websites in a maximised window?

Anyway, I'm moving the image to the other side. I can easily squash the text
into a fixed width column - do you think that would be better?

------
entelechy0
In OSX terminal, .bash_profile send to be called on every opened window or
tab. On my Debian server, .bashrc seems to be called, as well as inside every
screen window

